# Annoying pop-up in IE10



## jsk0307 (Jan 5, 2013)

I keep getting a reoccurring pop-up while browsing the forums.  Basically it keeps asking me if I want to open or save ai(43 bytes) from us-ads.openx.net?  I'm assuming this is a cookie used for tracking purposes.  Tried adding it to my restricted sites list in IE but then I keep getting security prompts in place of the pop-up.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 6, 2013)

I don't use any IE anymore...way too many issues. Firefox here.,,,most all my browser troubles went away.

Eric


----------



## mdboatbum (Jan 6, 2013)

Dump IE. It's the problem. Firefox here for the past 7 or 8 years and nary a problem.


----------

